# Stellate Ganglion Block



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello all,

I have an flouroscopic question for CPT 64510.

Per CPT Asst. recommends 77002 but also have heard 77003..???

Thanks All


----------



## brockorama01 (Feb 8, 2010)

I've billed for pain management for fifteen years but haven't seen this in a while.  Go with the 77002.  The reimbursement is a smidge better and the better describes the procedure.  77003 is mainly used for epidurals, facets, RF etc.  The CPT spells out this out for 77003 in detail.

Brock Berta, CPC


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 9, 2010)

ok that is what I have been doing...Thanks!


----------



## april.king (Feb 11, 2010)

77003 is for Spinal injections. That is why they are only billed with facets, etc.


----------

